# Shwooo...



## Derick (21/11/13)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/11/13)

Shwoooooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/11/13)

Whahahaha! Exactly!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (21/11/13)

Reminds me of driving and vaping. Sun directly in front of you and squinting already as it is. 
Shwooooo
Then just white. Tap the window button... 2 seconds later, ah there's the road...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (22/11/13)

LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (26/11/13)

Brilliant!


----------

